
Spotting vaporware: three follies of would-be technologists - pw
http://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/2010/10/04/spotting-vaporware-three-follies-of-would-be-technologists/
======
dnautics
I've been looking for this article to come into existence for many years now.
Puts so many of my complaints about science (from being in the trenches) to
eloquence.

